# 17 More Post Then I Can Pm!!!!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Only 17 to go!!!!!! I think this might be cheating a bit!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Only 17 to go!!!!!! I think this might be cheating a bit!!!!!!


OK I`ll help, why `Hippo`?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

oh, I dont need any extra post... ooops... I just like to join in!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Surely it should be 50 "proper" posts!!! Thanks for help by the way









Silly chap, you shouldn't join in this i'm sure it's very under hand!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that's not fair. I've been trying to reach my 50 with sensible, witty, urbane and inquiring posts.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m only doing this as I need another 21 posts to reach 7000


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I was trying to do it that way too, I have very little wit or usuful info to share though!!!! you don't think this is cheating do you Jeremy??????

Wow thats an amazing number!!!!!!! so you'd never get involved in anything like this then???!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> Now that's not fair. I've been trying to reach my 50 with sensible, witty, urbane and inquiring posts.


Are you sure you`ve come to the right forum?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why are you called "Hippo"?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


>


13 to go









BTW you didn`t answer the question....



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Why `Hippo`?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

What question was that?

My surname is Hipperson, so i've been called Hippo since school, knda got used to it, even the family call me Hippo!!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your being watched!

mac you should know better!










Only kidding Simon, let me see you +50 by the time I get home from work tonight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> What question was that?


This one...



MarkF said:


> Why are you called "Hippo"?


You really are wringing this for all it`s worth


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll do my best!!!!!! This is funny as, not getting much work done though!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> your being watched!
> 
> mac you should know better!


Paul I`m hoping for a `HMC` warning for this thread


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying too, thanks for all your help guys, very touched i am!!!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

hippo said:


> I'll do my best!!!!!! This is funny as, not getting much work done though!!!!


Get thee to the "Make us laugh " forum and add a few "







" s to the jokes, quick & easy


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought this must be a picture of you http://www.hippoworks.com/animalsearth/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> I'll do my best!!!!!! This is funny as, not getting much *work* done though!!!!










There`s no need to use such foul language!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

need to think of some first, i'll find some then see you there!!

Sorry about that!!! I try and avoid it at all costs if that helps????


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeremy, why are you called "Jeremy67"? If you are called Jeremy and are 67 years old I would be very disappointed.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

No not me!!! Mine would say Simon says buy a Seiko!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> need to think of some first, i'll find some then see you there!!


It`s my day off so `wo*k` *is* foul language


















> Sorry about that!!! I try and avoid it at all costs if that helps????


good plan









BTW in a vain attempt to make the thread relevant to the forum, what watches do yopu own?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm freelance!!! So there are lots of days off!!!! Should be doing my accounts though!!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Jeremy67 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's not fair. I've been trying to reach my 50 with sensible, witty, urbane and inquiring posts.
> ...


It's better than most!

Anyway, I'll probably only spend too much when I can PM although at the moment I'm trying save my pennies to pounce on any reasonably price Strelas (Streli) that come up, I really fancy one. Hope I won't be disappointed when I see one in the metal.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I think its cos you were born in 1967, did I guess correct??

what's an HMC warning?

I've never seen one, have you got any pics?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hippo.

Congrats on getting a OM... Nice and Orange... Of course now you'll have to get the Black one as well...























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah there's no such thing as your final watch i don't think!!!!! Is the lume on them good?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

hippo said:


> I think its cos you were born in 1967, did I guess correct??
> 
> what's an HMC warning?
> 
> I've never seen one, have you got any pics?


Well guessed, apparently there is already a plain old 'Jeremy' registered though I've yet to see a post. I'm too dull to have nickname.

I should be updating my CV but trying to keep it all on four sides is getting increasingly difficult.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy67 said:
> ...


Very true











> Anyway, I'll probably only spend too much when I can PM


Again so true











> although at the moment I'm trying save my pennies to pounce on any reasonably price Strelas (Streli) that come up, I really fancy one. Hope I won't be disappointed when I see one in the metal.


I`ve never seen one but have three other Poljot Chrono`s and they are very, very nice











> what's an HMC warning?


*`High Mach Content`*, it was a suggestion by one of the moderators ether Paul or Jason to protect the innocent as there are those who sometimes find my posts incomprehensible









Weirdos!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've joined it late but only 4 more to go


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Never too dull for a nickname, kina inherited mine, so never really earnt it!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow this thread seems almost to have worked its magic... nice one guys!

Oi Steve264 - how come youve not contributed to this one 10times as well?









Mike, I didnt understand why Hippo didnt get the other two as well... instant Seiko Collection!  I did Have a black one as well but Neal (NCON) had that off me... Oh how my Seiko collection hs dwindled these past months....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

do you mean 4 including that one?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> do you mean 4 including that one?


He`s in Australia they count differently down under


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> `High Mach Content`, it was a suggestion by one of the moderators ether Paul or Jason to protect the innocent as there are those who sometimes find my posts incomprehensible...


 Really!!!!






























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Not me i understand every word, well almost!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Not me i understand every word, well almost!!!!!


_Damn!!_ I`m slipping











K.I.T.T. said:


> > `High Mach Content`, it was a suggestion by one of the moderators ether Paul or Jason to protect the innocent as there are those who sometimes find my posts incomprehensible...
> 
> 
> Really!!!!
> ...


Ridiculous isn`t it


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

50!!!!!!!!!



hippo said:


> Not me i understand every word, well almost!!!!!












Oh dear the







Syndrome has taken hold!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> 50!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never fails
















BTW hippo , congratulations on your *`50`*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Have i done it????

Thank you and thanks everyone for their help, you're all stars!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Have i done it????


Yep!! now hit that PM button









Gawd, I do hope he`s not a `spammer`, the Mods will kill me



































:lol:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A spammer would do 50 in 24hrs with lots of inane comments and






























Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> A spammer would do 50 in 24hrs with lots of inane comments and
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I find it hard to believe that.....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

didn't want to be known as the weird inane comments one who uses all the smileys or is it smilies????


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes I know what you mean... But you didn't really do that... you asked questions... you listened to the answers... not the actions of a guy just trying to get up to 50 as quick as he could so PM was possible...

So... I'd like to welcome to another Seiko Fan






























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you very much, they're great aren't they, so many to choose from though, mind blowing!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > A spammer would do 50 in 24hrs with lots of inane comments and
> ...


anyone would...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > K.I.T.T. said:
> ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

BTW did you get to your 7000??


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> Thank you very much, they're great aren't they, so many to choose from though, mind blowing!!!


Err 6105/6309/7002/7S26.... Everything from 150m-1000m...

















So many to choose from!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > K.I.T.T. said:
> ...


stoop to...



hippo said:


> BTW did you get to your 7000??


Nearly there


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I know, need to sell everything i own to buy more!!!!!! Anyone want a motorbike??!!!!!

Nearly where?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


such a.....


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm determined to not make the same mistakes as I did with slot cars. That is, don't buy so many you can't enjoy each and every one in your collection and don't buy anything that is too rare / valuable / well preserved to be used for the purpose for which it was intended.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


dumb &....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a bad set of rules to me!!!!! I hope i can stick to them!! What you got so far?


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I only have 26 posts to go...

Noughts and crosses(Tic Tac Toe) anyone?

X _ _

_ _ _

_ _ _


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


tediously slow...

(well at least it is if you are trying to do it like this due to the way the program works














)

I`ve started so I`m darn well going to finish











hippo said:


> Doesn't sound like a bad set of rules to me!!!!! I hope i can stick to them!!


Your`e right the rules aren`t bad and aren`t that hard to stick to











> What you got so far?


6996, it`s listed below my avatar


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Im sorry I got here so late for this......









This is your official HMC


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


method of....



jasonm said:


> Well, Im sorry I got here so late for this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I presume that`s my `Yellow Card` Jase









Will he lock the thread before I make it to 7000?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

hippo said:


> Doesn't sound like a bad set of rules to me!!!!! I hope i can stick to them!! What you got so far?


Seiko 7S26-3060 Military style bought from ebay about a month ago.

Seiko 7A48-5000 Chrono that I got for my 21st birthday

Omega Geneve Automatic, Plain silver dial with date, bought a couple of years ago from ebay but then needing a hugely expensive Omega service as the crown needed replacing.

Citizen Promaster WR200 Alarm Chronograph - bought from another board recently. Cheap and cheerful but very useful quartz alarm chrono with a bit of bling.

Will try to get pictures up soon.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Great I'd love to see them, and when you work out how to get pics up let me know, I'm very new to all this, not sure how to put pics on yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


boosting their...



> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Im sorry I got here so late for this......
> ...


Still going, will I make it, will Jason stop me, stay tuned for the next riveting installment


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im tempted to see if deleting a past post would decrease your count.....









Mmmmmm


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

only 2 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


post....

One more to go unless the dashing hunk from Cambridgeshire stops me


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

hippo said:


> Great I'd love to see them, and when you work out how to get pics up let me know, I'm very new to all this, not sure how to put pics on yet.


The pictures need to be hosted elsewhere, either on your own website or one of those pictures sites like Yahoo or Photobucket. You then click the icon with the tree on the posting form and enter the address of the photo.

What's in your collection?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll give it a go!!!

Not much so far, flocking of all my swatches and casios and other quartz stuff on ebay at the mo, wich will leave me with........

Citizen JP 3050-55w I know its quartz (only allowing myself this one!!)

Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Diver

Seiko 7002-7000 that needs TLC

And when it arrives a Seiko Orange Monster I bought From JonW this morning!!!!

So not a very big collection at the mo, it will grow though, i'm sure!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 count to _*7000!!! *_























Wot a sad old git











> One more to go unless the * Big Dollop* from Cambridgeshire stops me


No chance


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

well done from the new guy!!!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

7000 you must be knackerd Mac


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeremy67 said:


> Now that's not fair. I've been trying to reach my 50 with sensible, witty, urbane and inquiring posts.


Yeah, I tried that, too, but gave up after a round dozen.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> well done from the new guy!!!!!!


Thanks, you`ve done well yourself









OK now back to important stuff...



Jeremy67 said:


> What's in your collection?





hippo said:


> Not much so far, flocking of all my swatches and casios and other quartz stuff on ebay at the mo, wich will leave me with........
> 
> Citizen JP 3050-55w I know its quartz (only allowing myself this one!!)
> 
> ...


Sounds good









As I`ve mentioned (ad nauseam







), 3 years ago I only had about 4 watches, now I`ve got over 130









BTW I used to refuse to have anything to do with quartz, now I`ve got 6 plus a Bulova Accutron Tuning Fork & a Services Electric, no doubt the`ll be more to follow


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Any suggestion on what to go for next, could do with it not being to expensive!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> 7000 you must be knackerd Mac


It`s the constant battles with the tyranical moderators that wears you out


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

There are some fantastic Russians on ebay for very little money. Automatics, manual winders even some funky vibrating alarms.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Any suggestion on what to go for next, could do with it not being to expensive!!!!!


Vostok`s are nice, cheap and robust, also check out our host`s own excellent range of watches here...RLT Watches


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

what makes, kinda like diver style watches at the mo


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Youngsters today







. They want everything now







. What happened to deferred gratification







?

I'm writing to the editor of "The Telegraph" concerning this outbreak of hippy anarchism







.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Like the look of the ministry diver. Are they good watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Youngsters today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The river calling the rain wet me thinks


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow i've not been called you for a while!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Like the look of the ministry diver. Are they good watches?


Yes, check out some of the threads in the Russian Watch forum.....HERE









I have a few from the `80`s which are still going strong









BTW you`ll read about the Vostok winder `wobble` which happens when the crown is screwed out, it can be unnerving to a new owner but is quite normal and part of their charm


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

raketakat said:


> What happened to deferred gratification?


Makes you go blind!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Makes you go blind!


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Youngsters today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Hippo_ anarchism, surely?


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

What is this thread on about?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Colorodo said:


> What is this thread on about?


In order for the PM service to work you need to have made at least 50 posts. A couple of members wanted to PM other members but couldn't so have contributed in this thread









Oh not forgetting Mach he wanted to get up to 7000


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

just thought I'd join the party
















just trying to get the old post count up y'see

















if you add consecutive posts it joins them up into a single one...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

oh thats no good!!!!!!!


----------

